# which caliber?



## M2Deuce (Oct 17, 2009)

going to get back into coyote hunting again and decided on a rem 700 VTR desert recon, it only comes in 2 cal's either 223 or 308, i might possibly use the gun for deer in the near future but have a 300 for that right now, is the 308 way too big for yotes? the way i see it the 223 is too small for deer but perfect for yotes, and the 308 is perfect for deer but too big for yotes, what are some of your opinions.....thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

either, the 223 can be uploaded, but a little light for big deer.

The 308 is very accurate and can be loaded either way, I would go 223 and keep your 300 for deer. Or go 308 because you want to get rid of the 300 and can only have 1 gun.

Maybe look into a different model and go 243 perfect for both worlds


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Right bullet selection, at smart ranges, with proper bullet placement, the .223 will take deer. .308 is probably the most versatile round out there. It would be fine for coyotes and deer.


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

My brother is a one-rifle man. I think he's had pretty good luck with everything with his .308. My first rifle was a 7mm mag, so I've used that on coyotes--that's too big. I added a .223 and then a .243. I actually prefer using the .243, especially if there is a breeze. If I were you, I'd probably go with the .308.


----------



## M2Deuce (Oct 17, 2009)

leaning more towards the .308, thanks anyone else have any advice or use 308's on coyotes...looking at putting a nikon coyote special 4.5-14x40 or the monarch 4-16x42...any advice on these thanks!


----------



## donaldcolvin (Oct 29, 2009)

M2Deuce said:


> leaning more towards the .308, thanks anyone else have any advice or use 308's on coyotes...looking at putting a nikon coyote special 4.5-14x40 or the monarch 4-16x42...any advice on these thanks!


hay man i just use my .17 cal hmr it seems to work fine if you want to keep the fur then just shoot them in the head that is what i do i think that the .308 would be a little to big but i dont own one of those so i really dont know


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

M2deuce........ go with the .308 you can get 110 grn bullets for it if you reaload and they will shoot real flat in the .308!

For a scope for predator hunting, I would go with a lower power scope maybe a 2-7x.

Heck use your 300 for coyote load up some 110grn bullets at say 3600 fps , that would be a spectackle!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

DonaldC, coyotes are rarely shot at 17HMR range out here in MN/ND...

Coyotes aren't worth much again this year so how big the hole is irrevelevant, Frankly, I could care less anyway, out here we just want them dead. The more dead song dogs the better as the are hell on fawns...

If you are locked onto a Remington 700 in heavy barrel, the 308 is far more versatile and bucks the wind light years better than the 223. The Remington is a superb choice in either caliber, though.

My "work rifle" is a 700 VS in 308 with a Bushnell Elite 3200 10X Tactical Scope ( a real sleeper in the tac scope world). It shoots sub-MOA with Black Hill 168 grain Match and Federal Premium 165 grain Sierra Game Kings, which duplicate POI with the Black Hills stuff.

When I want to use it for coyotes or deer, I dial in +2" of elevation at 100 yards, load the Premiums and go by the pre-calculated trajectory tables I tape to the stock...


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

a .243 or 6mm would be better all-rounder. if a .223 is legal in your state, it will do the job just fine if you don't mind taking head shots. if you can hit a coyote's vitals, the a deer head shouldn't be any harder. for body shots, select a heavy bullet. 68-70 grainers would be good if your gun has the right twist rate to shoot them well. as for the scope, i just installed a nikon monarch 4-16x50 on my .17mink (wildcat round). at first i was not as impressed as i should have been. EVERY scope i have owned is a little disappointing after looking though my nightforce nxs tactical scope. upon further evaluation, i discovered that i could see my bullet holes on paper at 200 yard on only 16 power. anyone who owns a .17 will appreciate that. i would say it is the 2nd clearest scope i have owned and it compares favorably (or better) to burris and leupold scopes of the same price range. turret traking has proven to be fairly precise and accurate too. i still want another nxs, but can't afford that yet. i do not regret buying the nikon as a more affordable alternative.


----------

